# Tell Us About Your Fursona!



## Kipekee Reddington (Mar 25, 2017)

Let's get to know each other, shall we? :3

Describe anything and everything you'd like to about your Fursona. What's their personality like? What's their backstory? What do they do everyday? Etc.

I just posted this cause I thought it'd be fun, so why not


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 25, 2017)

Ok then.



Spoiler: ref












He's based on a Robber fly (not literally a robber), but since the name was convenient, I decided that he would be one. He isn't so evil that he'd steal from homeless people or commit senseless murder, but he just likes to steal a lot of money and/or 'collectable' items. He does, however, have issue with 'heroes' and finds them easy to dispatch, but unbearably irritating. Overall personality? Greedy at his own expense, defensive, but otherwise chill.

Doesn't really have a backstory, but for explanation, I always thought within the context of a furry world, he's part of an ancient line of insect people that supposedly died out. A more realistic era for him would be a 50's 60's theme, like mysterious beasts or alien conspiracies, you know? Except he's neither, but no one knows otherwise.

As for every day?

Makes regular trips to nearby cities to see what he can snatch (prefers cities because it drowns out the deafening sound of the wings drumming), likes to stare at the street lights overnight, visits the few people who know him secretly.

Aspects of design?

Tried to be more fly like than anthro, but added some recognizable characteristics (which I carefully considered to make him more plausible physically, such as the pupils, which I wanted to better display his character than just plain compound eyes, so I found this and decided it was a good basis for why I added them: Pseudopupil - Wikipedia

So usually fly things like big compound eyes to see everywhere, same amount of limbs, body shape, and abdomen (which essentially is just a tail-butt to be honest).


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 25, 2017)

I am Batman.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 25, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> I am Batman.


*original oc do not steal™*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 25, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> *original oc do not steal™*


Batman does not steal, Batman only defends law and justice for all!


----------



## modfox (Mar 25, 2017)

if I was to say my OCs story then it would take up a lot of room on this thread. here is the short version......

*I AM A FOX
*
Yes I know.... mind blowing isn't it

www.furaffinity.net: Vulfila Unwén by Vulfila


----------



## Royn (Mar 25, 2017)

Ima Otter inside a Sergal that looks and acts alot like an Otter thats inside a Human.  Sometimes turns inside inside out inside out, sometimes turns inside out, but always inside, juust below the surface enough that the Humans nickname is "Otter" who moves with certainty, swiftness, and grace, all Sergally like.


----------



## oprettyoppossum (Mar 27, 2017)

This is Priscilla and she's gonna break into your house and eat your trash




I'm still working on her character but my boyfriend and I are about to start a comic featuring our fursonas being horrible trash monsters together


----------



## Mountaithedutchie (Mar 28, 2017)

I am a metal dutchie
He love blueberry and shinny things


----------



## M4CH (Mar 28, 2017)

Decided to stick with a robotic harpy. Celaeno. 

The youngest of six harpy-units and a defect. She is flightless and relies on running fast to keep up with the sisters she envies.


----------



## Fishsticks03 (Mar 29, 2017)

I am a fish



Edit: picture!






Don't have a name yet

Edit 2: is Blingo a good name? Don't have personality yet either


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 31, 2017)

My fursona is a red fox vixen named Jamie Foxworthy (the surname is a real shocker, ain't it?). She's a quiet and pretty freelance photographer who also works at a museum gift shop in order to make end's meet. Her story? Uhm... It's probably too complicated to explain in just a few sentences...


----------



## Bum Bear (Apr 2, 2017)

Spoiler










Fursona is basically a bum ass Syrian Bear. No real sad reason why he's a bum, just didn't feel the need to work and his parents felt the need to kick
his ass out of the house. Been on the streets for a couple of years and after being offered a sandwich for his willing participation in an unauthorized
biological experiment from state scientists which led him to get funky ass limbs.

We still getting booty though. All night long. Although it sucks when I wake up though.
Dreams are wonderful aren't they?


----------



## Yvvki (Apr 2, 2017)

My current fursona is just me as a red panda. I suppose it's just easy to see myself as such, haha. I'm bad at talking about myself though. ;^;


----------



## GhasterRedPanda (Apr 2, 2017)

My current fursona is a red panda, soon to be made into a fullsuit! He's a huge jerk at time but has a soft spot for certain people!


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Apr 2, 2017)

Well mai gurl Oakenheel likes video games, nature, comics, fantasy/D&D, plush animals, close friends, tye dye, protesting anti-nature things, ect. 

She dislikes spiders, closed spaces, small spaces, factories, large fires, avacadoes, showers, sports, hot dogs, brushing fur, girly stuff, math, large crowds, pop (soda), ect.

Personality traits: geek, artist, cosplayer/costumer, hippie, ect.

Flaws: Stubborn, Hangs on to things, dosent like change, daydreams too much, dosent like showers... lol, ect, ect, ect, the list could go on forever!



Spoiler: Pictures


----------

